# Question about female pigeon social dynamics



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have a question about how female pigeons usually interact with each other and with male pigeons who already have mates. 

I have three non-releasable pigeons who cannot fly at all: Philly (boy) and Newbird (girl), who are a pated pair, and Bird-Bird (boy). There is a thee-foot-high divider in my room that separates Philly and Newbird from Bird-Bird, because Philly and Bird-Bird fought badly before I separated them (I got Newbird after I separated them, so Philly could have another pigeon in his life with whom he would not fight). Recently I adopted a second female pigeon, Mary, to be Bird-Bird’s mate. She was in a cage for the last month in Bird-Bird’s territory, and she and Bird-Bird have just gotten to the stage where Mary has accepted Bird-Bird (they have been preening, kissing, and I think mating), and Mary is now out and about on Bird-Bird’s side of the territory. The only thing is that, while Mary can’t fly well enough to be releasable, she can still fly to some extent, and she will be able to fly over the divider that separates her and Bird-Bird’s territory from that of Philly and Newbird. 

My question is: do I have to worry about Mary flying over the divider and getting into bad fights with Newbird and / or Philly? The extent to which Bird-Bird and Philly (the boys) fought before they were separated by the divider was dangerous, but would Mary be safe interacting with Philly because she’s a girl? Is there any danger that she might try to steal Philly away from his mate Newbird (even though she does have Bird-Bird for a mate on her own side of the divider)? Is there any danger that she and Newbird might fight? 

I’m sorry for all the questions; it’s just that my only experience with female pigeon social behaviour has so far been getting them introduced to their mates; I don’t have any idea how they relate to each other or to males other than their mates. I would be most grateful for any advice or information anyone could give me.

Thanks so much!
Howard


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think that since both fellas now have mates, most of the territory issues will be resolved.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Howard, This was an interesting read because I have recently adopted a female pigeon (Penny) - actually, she adopted us! We are hoping my male pigeon (Podgy) will eventually take to her. Our situation is a little different, in that they both can fly & enjoy free run of our home & a separate cage at night time or when we are out. So far Podgy has been quite disinterested in her attentions, but when she lands on his favourite perch or he is feeling cranky, which is often, he even attacks her. In fact today he went into her cage where she was resting & started pecking at her neck until she left the cage - & then he began to eat her seed.

Can someone give some hints on how to help these two become friends??
Thanks
Dana


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pigeon Introductions*

Hi Dana,

In my experience it just takes time to introduce the boys & girls. I started with Bird-Bird and Philly. When I introduced Newbird to Philly and Mary to Bird-Bird, I I put the girls in kennels / cages (good sized ones; with enough room for a large nestbox, food, water, etc.) in the boys' territories. After a bit over a month (maybe a month and a half) in both cases, the girls began to show interest in and accept the boys (the boys were interested in and / or aggressive towards the girls pretty much from the start, but the girls took a while to be interested in them to accept them as mates).

Best,
Howard


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I noticed a huge difference in the interactions between a male and female as oppose to two males. Now that I have a male and female there is harmony between the two.


----------

